# cyprichromis leptosoma "yellow HEad"



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

I seen these beautiful cyps on youtube, is yellow head real name?
the have yellow heads and tails with purble body and black top and bottom fins, way pretty! Is there another trade name for these??

Also i seen some with light pink heads purple body yllow tail black on top bottom. WHat are thes beauties called. Thanks again


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Cyprichromis yellow head
Cyprichromis Yellow Head Kekese
Cyprichromis Yellow Head Mpimbwe
Cyprichromis jumbo Kekese again and again...

This Variant of the Jumbo Cyprichromis still live at the Tansanian Coastline between Kambwimba and Kekese(Ikola)...


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

its a broad spectrum common name. if anything id go and locate pictures online and then try to narrow down exactly which species you would like. as with all cichlids research is a must before purchasing.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 3V8QzUQXq0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... O3UnMr3HN0

Which is pettier? which is jumbo or not. WHat are Exact names


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

There are soooo many varieties of cyps available, and some are surely the same fish, given different names from different sellers, It's really best to look at what is actually available to you from your store, breeder, online retailer, etc.... and pick one you like from the pictures they can provide you. Unless you have a very large tank(6ft.+) stay away from the jumbo's

On a sidenote, the tank in the video looked like it had way too many males to work long term, without the females being chased/stressed to death.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

Thankyou guys


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Even though many look similiar and I agree with above that you should select from what you can find and not look for a picture, they do look like some sort of tricolor to me and yellowhead tricolor is a popular name for these fish from many different locations.


----------



## jprime84 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have found these links helpful

http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... priver.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... umbo01.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... umbo02.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... umbo03.htm


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

idk about the rest of you but cyps are non-existent up here in the pacific NW. only time i see them is grossly overpriced and only in singles from possible in store credit deals... anyone know if there might be a reason? i dont get it.


----------



## jprime84 (Apr 14, 2010)

I live on the east coast and I bought mine online. Theres only 1 specialty store in 50 miles and they had some tangs, but not any cyps.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> idk about the rest of you but cyps are non-existent up here in the pacific NW. only time i see them is grossly overpriced and only in singles from possible in store credit deals... anyone know if there might be a reason? i dont get it.


If I had to guess, I would say it's because cyps aren't known to travel well. Most LFS won't order a couple hundred $ worth of cyps that might die before they can sell them.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

J PRIME TY. IT LOOK LIKE my fav would be malasa-kipili-kalambo
who sells these??


----------

